# Le Mans Peugeot 908



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

In 2007, Peugeot will be returning to the world's automotive racing circuits at the highest level, after retiring from the WRC at the end of 2005. Announced on 14th June 2005 Peugeot's Le Mans program only really started once the last WRC test trial finished, in November 2005. Since then the Peugeot Sport team has been reorganized to produce a mock-up of the V12 HDi FAP engine in June 2006, followed by a mock-up of the 908 at the Paris Motor Show last September.

The main race this year will of course be the Le Mans 24 Hours, a race that Peugeot has twice already won in 1992 and 1993. 2007 will, however, be a breaking in period for everyone before going for victory in this prestigious race in 2008. Peugeot will also be present in the LMS with, as at Le Mans, two cars in each of the 6 races.

http://www.lemans-series.com/2007/uk/index.asp


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

A team of six drivers has been recruited by our Team Manager, Serve Saulnier: 
Nicolas Manassian 
Stéphane Sarrazin 
Pedro Lamy
Marc Géné

Sébastien Bourdais and Jacques Villeneuve will help to strengthen the two driving teams for the Le Mans 24 Hours whilst Eric Hélary will be the test driver and the reserve.

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/se...ot_908_HDi_FAP_launc/Presentation&Y=2007&O=12


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Peugeot 908 HDi FAP in detail

Chassis

The monocoque body is made of carbon and presents a truly closed structure, contrary to the 905, which was a "racing car" with a detachable tubular rollover bar. This type of structure offers strong natural rigidity (the "eggshell" effect) and allows the weight of the monocoque body to be optimized.

Aerodynamics

Created from scratch at the beginning of 2006, Peugeot Sport's aerodynamics department had the difficult task of designing in just a few weeks an exterior body that was both original and aerodynamically efficient.

Three months after the appointment of the aerodynamics project team leader, a model of the car was undergoing the first tests in the wind tunnel.

The car's profile results not only from the necessary compromise between aerodynamic efficiency and drag, but also the need to provide optimum airflow to the different radiators and intercoolers located within the generously dimensioned bodywork.

Suspension, steering, brakes

Given the challenge of designing a complete car in record time and the particular constraints of the HDi DPFS engine, the Peugeot Sport team relied on proven solutions for the front and rear suspension design, the electric power steering and the brakes.

Gearbox

This is positioned longitudinally and will allow the fitment of up to 6 gear ratios, the limit laid down by the regulations.

It has been designed to withstand the enormous torque of the engine, while ensuring optimum weight and size characteristics. The gearbox is controlled electro-pneumatically.

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=LEMANS&E=Peugeot_Paul_Ricard_Febru/Day_1&Y=2007&O=0


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Engine

The chosen engine architecture is a 100° V12 with a capacity of 5.5 liters. This is the maximum capacity permitted by the regulations and was chosen due to its greater internal airflow at low engine speeds. It also gives potential future development opportunities to use different grade fuels.

The choice of a twelve cylinder engine helps keep the cylinder bore diameter very close to that of a production series engine. In doing so, Peugeot can call on its extensive knowledge of diesel combustion and also ensure the engine has a reasonable piston stroke. The V12 architecture, well known for its good balance, also reduces vibrations to a minimum.

The 100° V angle, like the V12 architecture, makes it possible to lower the height of the centre of gravity without affecting the engine's torsional rigidity.

Two diesel particulate filters are located at the end of each exhaust system and guarantee "smoke-free" operation of the engine under all conditions.

The two exhaust systems are as short as possible. On each side a 6 into 1 exhaust manifold is connected to a Garrett turbocharger, then to a very compact diesel particulate filter before ending in a side exhaust pipe, located in front of the rear wheel.

The expected level of performance - power of more than 515 kW (700 bhp) and torque in excess of 1200 Nm, which is unprecedented for a diesel engine - is a direct results of Peugeot's diesel engine expertise, combined with the mechanical specification of the V12 engine.

Electronics

The 908 will benefit fully from Peugeot Sport's considerable expertise and knowledge in electronics, acquired as a result of its extensive experience with WRC cars - which are generously equipped with electronic systems - and in particular with respect to their experience of electronically controlled differentials.

Peugeot Sport will also benefit from the experience of the main supplier Bosch, who will be supplying and developing the "car system" on the basis of specifications provided by Peugeot Sport.

A high level of performance is therefore expected in terms of "traction control", a key function for controlling engine torque in a race track environment, whilst also ensuring optimum performance of the Michelin tires.

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?Y=2007&S=LEMANS&E=Peugeot_908_HDi_FAP_launc/Studio_shoot


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Peugeot 908 Specs

Engine: 
- Rear central longitudinal position 
- All-aluminum with one-piece aluminum cylinder block
- 12 cylinders, V angle 100 deg
- Capacity: 5.5-liter
- Common rail direct injection 
- Twin Turbo
- Engine management: Bosch MS17 
- Power: 700 hp 
- Torque: 1200 Nm (885 lb-ft)

Transmission: 
- Gearbox: longitudinal with a maximum of 6 gear ratios
- Electro-pneumatic gearbox control
- Differential: self-locking

Suspension, steering, brakes: 
- Linked front and rear suspension 
- Electric power steering 
- Michelin tires 
- Wheels: BBS, magnesium 
- Length: 4,650 mm (183 in.) 
- Width: 2,000 mm (78.7 in.)
- Minimum weight: 925 kg (2040 lb.)

http://www.peugeot-sport.com/lemans/en/

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?Y=2007&S=LMS&E=Paul_Ricard_test/Sunday_morning


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice car. Let's see how it'll perform against Audi's diesel monster.

It looks like we'll see more diesel powered LeMans cars in the future. 

V12 diesel BMW, anyone?


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Monza 1000km Race

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/frame.php?file=event_item.php&rid=137

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=LMS&E=Monza/Friday_practice_2&Y=2007&O=60

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=LMS&E=Monza/Friday_practice_1&Y=2007&O=36

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?Y=2007&S=LMS&E=Monza/Sunday_race


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Valencia 1000km Race

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/frame.php?file=event_item.php&rid=143

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=LMS&Y=2007&D=&N=&E=Valencia/Friday_practice_1

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=LMS&Y=2007&D=&N=&E=Valencia/Friday_practice_2

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=LMS&Y=2007&D=&N=&E=Valencia/Sunday_race


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

It reminds me of when they emasculated the Can Am series by switching to fendered versions of F 5000 cars.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Reminds me of this:










aka this:


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Valencia (4.005 km) Lap Time Comparison

http://www.lemans-series.com/2007/uk/valencia/circuit.asp

750hp F1 McLaren-Mercedes _ 1:11.120

700hp LMS P1 Peugeot 908 _ 1:23.489

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=242604&FS=F1

http://www.lemans-series.com/2007/uk/valencia/resultats.asp?id=2


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans (13.65 km) Test Lap Times

http://www.silhouet.com/motorsport/tracks/lemans.html

Sebastien Bourdais, Peugeot 908 _ 3:26.707

Emanuele Pirro, Audi R10 _ 3:28.277

Allan McNish, Audi R10 _ 3:28.406

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=255462&FS=ALMS-LEMANS

http://www.lemans.org/24heuresdumans/pages/accueil_gb.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

"The car is fantastic to drive," Bourdais said. "It is nicely balanced and if we succeed in putting in the same sort of performance in a fortnight's time, then we could possibly end up springing a surprise. We didn't run on qualifying tires and I wasn't far off the car's maximum potential."

Le Mans Test pics

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/se...4_Hours_of_Le_Mans/Test_day_Friday&Y=2007&O=0

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/se...ours_of_Le_Mans/Test_day_Saturday&Y=2007&O=60

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/se..._Le_Mans/Test_day_morning_session&Y=2007&O=12

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/se...Le_Mans/Test_day_afternoon_sessio&Y=2007&O=12


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebastien Bourdais was full of praise for the Peugeot 908 after the Frenchman set the fastest time at the official Le Mans 24 Hours test on Sunday.

Bourdais clocked a lap of 3:26.707, a new lap record and 1.5 seconds faster than Emanuele Pirro could manage in the lead Audi R10, which won the race last year.

The circuit has been shortened slightly for this year, and the fastest lap of the day was nearly four seconds faster than Dindo Capello's pole position lap for the 2006 race.

"We made a couple of changes and the car went from acceptable to probably the most amazing car that I have driven," he said.

"The balance was absolutely perfect, and it is pretty unusual to get the balance right at Le Mans so I am happy."

However, the Champ Car star is not getting too excited about the French team's chances for the race, as he believes that reliability will play a more important role than speed in two weeks' time.

"I think up to 12 hours we are pretty sure we can hold it, so the race will start at 4am," he added. "As far as I'm concerned I can drive like that all night.

"It is all going to be about reliability, and that is the one thing that we are not sure about so we will keep our fingers crossed.

"We have got a novel group of drivers behind the wheel and everyone can drive the way I did, so it's pretty encouraging."


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Peugeot 908 videos

Paul Ricard Test





Valencia Race


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans (13.629 km) Qualifying Lap Times

http://www.racing-live.com/24hdumans/en/circuits/lemans.shtml

Stéphane Sarrazin, Peugeot 908 _ 3:26.344

Allan McNish, Audi R10 _ 3:26.916

Nicolas Manassian, Peugeot 908 _ 3:27.724

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=257011&FS=ALMS-LEMANS

Note that the gap between the fastest diesel LMP1 car and the fastest gasoline LMP1 car is huge.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans pics
http://www.motorsport.com/photos/se...&E=24_Hours_of_Le_Mans/Wednesday_qualifying_1

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/se...Hours_of_Le_Mans/Teams_photoshoot&Y=2007&O=12

Qualifying Report
http://www.racing-live.com/24hdumans/en/headlines/news/detail/070614152325.shtml

http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070614/FREE/70614002/1531/FREE


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

MCSL said:


> Note that the gap between the fastest diesel LMP1 car and the fastest gasoline LMP1 car is huge.


That huge gap has more to do with budget than which type of fuel the engine runs on. If someone like Pescarolo had Audi's or Peugeot's budget and resources, I'm sure they'd be just as quick, at least over a single lap. The Pescarolo C60s were able to hang with the R10s last year. The qualifiying times they pulled this year are identical to their last year's second row times, but look at how much more speed the Audi guys have found.


----------



## HoustonDriver1 (Apr 12, 2006)

MCSL said:


> Le Mans (13.629 km) Qualifying Lap Times
> 
> http://www.racing-live.com/24hdumans/en/circuits/lemans.shtml
> 
> ...


Tough race, but Audi still came out on top :thumbup:


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Race

1. Audi R10 _ 369 laps

2. Peugeot 908 _ 359 laps

3. Pescarolo-Judd _ 357 laps

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=257456&FS=ALMS-LEMANS

Le Mans race pics
http://www.motorsport.com/photos/se...007&D=&N=&E=24_Hours_of_Le_Mans/Saturday_race


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

I think Audi had the advantage because they were at Sebring and Peugeot was not. Not to mention Audi stayed after the race and did another 12 hour shakedown on the following Monday. I attended and was disappointed to see Peugeot absent, and thought they would pay at Le Mans for not racing Sebring.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

dwette said:


> I think Audi had the advantage because they were at Sebring and Peugeot was not. Not to mention Audi stayed after the race and did another 12 hour shakedown on the following Monday. I attended and was disappointed to see Peugeot absent, and thought they would pay at Le Mans for not racing Sebring.


The R10 won the race at Sebring last year, so Audi's advantage isn't just this year's Sebring 12hr. Audi already had a Le Mans victory and a championship title under the R10's belt coming into this year's event, whereas Peugeot had only done two 1000km races prior to Le Mans.

The 908s were still at testing stage when Sebring happened, so you can't really blame them for not racing there. ALMS president Scott Atherton said during Le Mans that he has met with Peugeot's officials, and has invited them to race in North America in the future. He said the earliest we could see the 908s in ALMS is Sebring next year.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

My point was that if Peugeot had managed to attend Sebring to shakedown their cars, they would have had a much better chance. I understand they weren't ready, and it's too bad because Sebring is a tougher race, and if you can fare well there then you have a good chance at Le Mans.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Race Report

http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070618/FREE/70618006/1031/FREE

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/frame.php?file=event_item.php&rid=119


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

dwette said:


> I think Audi had the advantage because they were at Sebring and Peugeot was not.


Peugeot believe that Audi's supreme top speed has been the difference between the two manufacturers in the Le Mans 24 Hours.

Nicolas Minassian drove the No. 7 Peugeot during the opening stint, and he believes that the Peugeot is a better car in the corners.

"We are faster everywhere apart from the straights. We couldn't keep them behind."


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Videos

Start of Race










Pit Stops





Peugeot 908 Onboard


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans (13.629 km) Race Fastest Lap Times

Audi R10 (Diesel) _ 3:27.176

Peugeot 908 (Diesel) _ 3:27.633

Charouz Racing Lola-Judd (Gasoline) _ 3:32.945

http://www.lemans.org/24heuresdumans/pages/chronos_gb.html

http://www.planetlemans.com/cmsv2/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2779&Itemid=2


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Peugeot 908 Engine Bay pic

http://www.lemans.org/24heuresdumans/fil_photos/05/sommaires_gratuits/JPB_0724A_204_1538.jpg.html


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Here are a few specs on the Audi and Peugeot's motors that are not generally known. They are very similiar in that....

Both mfgrs went with a 12 cylinder design to decrease the load on the piston crowns (smaller crowns are stronger) and to reduce the weight of the pistons, even though a 12 cylinder configuration has more friction. Operating range is between 3-5000 rpm though some say 2-4000 rpm.

The intake plenum pressure of the Peugeot is close to 3 bar or 44 psi. Both Peugeot and Audi run the same injection system that is supplied by Bosch with an injection pressure around 2000 bar or 29,400 psi. The injectors are piezoelectric controlled for rapid on off pulsing a series of injections on each compression stroke. Bosch is working on a system that will have a fully controllable flow rate allowing programable, discrete, injection curves.

This is a compression ignition (CI) motor and as such it has no ignition system nor does it have a throttle as it is always run with an excess of air, as if a throttle was always fully open. The wastegate position and the amount of fuel injected control the engine speed and power output. 

Instead of that being a problem its an asset, as they have more freedom to make the motor perform in ways that a spark ignition motor can not. Just exactly what that means is known to only the Audi and Peugeot engineers and the suppliers.

Its said that these motors put out around 700-800 hp and around 890 lb-ft of torque.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

franka

Thanks for the info.

It shows why turbo diesel racing engines are superior to NA gasoline racing engines in endurance racing.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

MCSL said:


> franka
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> It shows why turbo diesel racing engines are superior to NA gasoline racing engines in endurance racing.


Thanks. I'm total absorbed by the tech in these diesel race motors. These are the first diesel motors every built to race. The first ever in all time were the entire motor was designed to do one time, win a race. Other diesels had been raced but they all started with an existing truck block and then modified it to race. These diesel V12s are the first in the history of man to be 100% designed for race use only. And as a consequence the engineers feel there is all kinds of things to learn and exploit.

The engineers that worked on these projects say its like NASA shooting for thre moon becaiuse its completely uncharterd teritory and they are the first to just begin with what they all expect will lead to many discoveries of how to make these motors more powerfull and controllable.

When they began the design they said they knew immediately that they had to deal with tremendous cylinder pressure, as much as 2x what the gasoline motors were putting out, and would need very strong pistons which would up their weight considerably. So instead they decided to go to 12 cylinders because a smaller piston can be made both strong an light. They also knew that 12 cylinders would add more drag/friction but that they just had to accept it.

The Audi is a typical 90 degree V12 but the Peugeot went to a 105 or 110 degree V12 so it would lay lower in the chassis yielding a lower center of gravity and also to gain an areo advantage.

I'll keep you gear heads posted as I learn more. I've got a hook into some of the newest and coolest things happening in racing motors around the world. Things that you will not read about in the regular publications.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Nurburgring Qualifying

Peugeot 908 HDi FAP (Diesel) _ 1:41.867

Peugeot 908 HDi FAP (Diesel) _ 1:42.148

Charouz Racing Lola-Judd (Gasoline) _ 1:44.562

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=259213&FS=ALMS-LEMANS


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

The Nurburgring layout induces understeer, and one of Michelin's objectives today was to find the right front and rear tire combinations to give its cars the best balance.

Nurburgring pics
http://www.endurance-info.com/article.php?sid=3847&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Nurburgring 1000km Race

1. Peugeot 908 HDi FAP (Diesel) _ 195 laps

2. Peugeot 908 HDi FAP (Diesel) _ 194 laps

3. Pescarolo-Judd (Gasoline) _ 191 laps

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=259407&FS=ALMS-LEMANS


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

The medium tire: the right choice for 2 stints. "In relation to the different choices made the soft compound was not the best option at the start of the race. It worked okay for Peugeot over a single stint but it wasn't enough to allow Stephane Sarrazin to catch Nicolas Minassian. The 908 HDi Fap on medium tires stayed in front.

The teams that chose to start the race on the medium compound and then put on soft rubber had the right strategy in relation to those who started on soft tires or those who stayed on the medium compound up till the finish. There was a transition between medium and soft but not many teams found it.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Peugeot Drivers’ Feedback

Stephane Sarrazin: "At the start of the race, I was a little faster than Nicolas on soft tyres and we decided to pit before him. I pushed hard and was able to pass him before my second stop. After that, we didn't have any problems all the way to the flag." 

Pedro Lamy: "Apart from a stop and go for overtaking under yellow flags which I didn't see, it was a trouble -free race for me." 

Nicolas Minassian: "This car is incredibly quick. The chassis is fantastic and I would like to congratulate the technical team who gave us such a competitive car for this race." 

Marc Gene: "I had a slight problem with the steering wheel gearshift paddles. The steering wheel was changed during our second stop and we didn't have any other problems after that."


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

MCSL....I enjoy all your posts. It looks like you and I are the only ones contributing with you doing the vast majority.

I have to assume that not many are concerned.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Nurburgring Race Report
http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/frame.php?file=event_item.php&rid=138

Nurburgring pics
http://www.racingforever.com/phpwebgallery/index.php?/category/2159

http://www.racingforever.com/phpwebgallery/index.php?/category/2157


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Peugeot 908 Tech Articles

Racecar Engineering - July 2007 issue 
http://www.racecar-engineering.com/

Race Tech - June 2007 issue
http://www.racetechmag.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Spa Qualifying

Peugeot 908 HDi FAP (Diesel) _ 2:00.105

Peugeot 908 HDi FAP (Diesel) _ 2:00.557

Charouz Racing Lola-Judd (Gasoline) _ 2:04.220

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=265711&FS=ALMS-LEMANS

The Spa circuit is notorious for provoking understeer, and one of Michelin's primary objectives today was to supply tyres that provided consistent front-end grip.

Spa pics
http://www.evers-media.com/1000kmtrainingen/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Spa 1000km Race

1. Peugeot 908 HDi FAP (Diesel) _ 143 laps

2. Pescarolo-Judd (Gasoline) _ 141 laps

3. Lola-AER (Gasoline) _ 140 laps

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=265879&FS=ALMS-LEMANS


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

"Spa is a very quick and aggressive track: a real challenge for tires. It primarily affects front tire wear, so it's essential to find a good set-up from the start. Today, the Peugeot team demonstrated that despite the severity of the circuit, it was possible to use soft tires during the race - at least during the conditions we encountered today, in which the temperature never exceeded 25 degrees centigrade. 

From the start of free practice at the beginning of the weekend, they found that this tire had good potential in terms of grip but that it was necessary to adjust the set-up to avoid excessive wear. This is something that the whole team realized quickly.

When it started to rain, it was important to avoid a knee-jerk reaction. The small amount of water on the track was of little consequence in terms of grip. There were some moments of panic amongst some teams, who decided to switch to rain tires. Those who knew the circuit well decided to wait and see - and this was the correct decision. We know that we can still get good grip out of slick tires in the rain at Spa and that as a tire change takes quite some time, it's best not to be too hasty. 

Those drivers that stayed out on slicks lost around 10 seconds per lap, which relatively speaking is not a lot. A tire change takes about a minute and a half.”


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Peugeot Drivers’ Feedback

Pedro Lamy: "We had a scare with a wheel-bearing towards the end but we had a big enough lead to lift a little and we were able to reach the finish without any further problems. I am very happy for the team which did a great job. We now need a top finish on the next round of the Le Mans Series to make sure of the title." 

Stéphane Sarrazin: "We weren't completely satisfied with the set-up of the car for qualifying but I was very pleased with the improvements we made for the race. We worked in the right direction and, as usual, our Michelin tires were excellent."


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Diesel Racing Engines

http://www.caranddriver.com/columns...s-they-did-at-this-years-le-mans-24-hour.html


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

franka said:


> These are the first diesel motors every built to race.


It could be argued that the 1934 Cummins motors (both in two-stroke and four-stroke variants) were built for racing and not developments of existing production motors. The 1952 Cummins Indy motor was definitely built purely for racing - it set the lap speed record that year. The design was later used for production motors, but only after its racing "sucess".


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Spa pics
http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?Y=2007&S=LMS&E=Spa/Sunday_race


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Spa pics
http://www.racingforever.com/phpweb.../3271&pwg_id=c3d4f945b18f8af9c611495784ed7605

http://www.racingforever.com/phpwebgallery/index.php?/category/3272


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Silverstone Qualifying

Peugeot 908 HDi FAP (Diesel) _ 1:31.692

Peugeot 908 HDi FAP (Diesel) _ 1:32.168

Charouz Racing Lola-Judd (Gasoline) _ 1:34.459

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=269381&FS=ALMS-LEMANS


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Silverstone 1000km Race

1. Peugeot 908 HDi FAP (Diesel) _ 195 laps

2. Pescarolo-Judd (Gasoline) _ 193 laps

3. Pescarolo-Judd (Gasoline) _ 191 laps

http://www.lemans-series.com/2007/uk/silverstone/resultats.asp


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

I got a chance to see the R10 in action at the Detroit Belle Isle ALMS race this year. What really surprised me was the noise the engine made, or rather that LACK of noise the engine made. I swear that I think the slightly modified Corvette Pace car for the weekend was louder than the Audi Diesel powered LMP1 car. I could see how this would be a huge advantage on an indurance car, when you think about driver fatigue due to the noise of a petrol engines. 

What an amazing machine. Now that Peugeot has got their car going very well, I hope a few other manufacturers jump on board and show the world the capability of diesel powered cars.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Test_Engineer said:


> What an amazing machine. Now that Peugeot has got their car going very well, I hope a few other manufacturers jump on board and show the world the capability of diesel powered cars.


I agree.

But not many of the other mfgrs have the depth of diesel experince that Peugeot and Audi have. It really is a different world. The racing diesels have no throttles at all, they are essentially running wide open. They are controlled via the turbo wastegates and the fuel injectors.

On the other hand the other mfgrs will be forced into gaining experience if the diesels keep taking home the bacon. The regulations have favored the diesels in a couple of different ways but those advantages are being written out of the new regulations after much (warranted) complaining from the gasoline boys.

It will be interesting to so how diesel racing technology develops.

Maybe diesel engine mfgrs like Cummins, Caterpillar, Detroit Diesel and JCB will decide to jump into the fray as engine supplier for the publicity.

JCB, a smaller diesel engine mfgr, has already designed and built a land speed streamliner called the JCB Dieselmax by using its standard block with everything else designed for a record run. It uses (2) 4 cylinder engines at 5 liters each, one driving the front axle and the other the rear. They are connected by electronics only. Each motor runs (2) turbos in series to generate 70 to 80 psi of boost. The record for their class is 235 mph but they expect to see over 300 mph easily and some of the team members are talking about 350 to 360 mph as a realistic target.

The car has 4 wheels, is roughly 45" wide by 32" tall at the top of the canopy and 30 ft long. Power is 750 hp at 3800 rpm and torque is 1100 lb-ft.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Diesel Racing Engines

http://www.dieselforum.org/technology-spotlight/diesel-racing/


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

franka said:


> I agree.
> 
> But not many of the other mfgrs have the depth of diesel experince that Peugeot and Audi have. It really is a different world.....


That's really not all that accurate. I think almost every manufacturer has a lot of diesel experience. Don't be blinded by the US market. Every other market is probably 50- 75% diesel production. I think the "other" manufacturers have the knowledge, but with the current state of most of the auto industry, no one is approving more resources for a motor sports division. BMW, MB, any of the Ford or GM brands, Mitsubishi, Honda, Toyota..., they all have very exstensive diesel development programs. I really think it is just a matter of money. :dunno:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Test_Engineer said:


> That's really not all that accurate. I think almost every manufacturer has a lot of diesel experience. Don't be blinded by the US market. Every other market is probably 50- 75% diesel production. I think the "other" manufacturers have the knowledge, but with the current state of most of the auto industry, no one is approving more resources for a motor sports division. BMW, MB, any of the Ford or GM brands, Mitsubishi, Honda, Toyota..., they all have very exstensive diesel development programs. I really think it is just a matter of money. :dunno:


I said "Not many other mfgrs have the depth of diesel experience that Peugeot and Audi have." Depth is the key word here.

Sure, many other firms have extensive diesel experience but none of them have the experience and the technology that both Peugeot and Audi have developed for these engines.

The very fact that no other diesel mfgr has developed a racing diesel, to the level that these engines have reached, is in itself proof and is the point I was making.

There is a european magazine titled 'Race Engine Technology' that I subscribe to. With Audi's and Peugeot's help they have run several extensive articles that have covered the entire development of these motors from concepts thru to winning races.

Both mfgrs have put forth that the technology in these engines is completely new and cutting edge and that they were and are exploring new areas that until now have not been explored.

In that sense other mfgrs do not have the "depth" of experience that these mfgrs have developed.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Here is the JCB Dieselmax I mentioned earlier. I lifted the link from MCSL's post/link about racing diesels.

http://www.jcbdieselmax.com/html/home.php


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Silverstone Race Report
http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/event/145/2007-Le-Mans-Series-Silverstone-1000-KM.html

Silverstone pics
http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?Y=2007&S=LMS&E=Silverstone/Sunday_race


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

What's the latest on the 908 at Sebring? I'm still deciding whether to go and seeing the pug could help the decision.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

RaceTripper said:


> What's the latest on the 908 at Sebring? I'm still deciding whether to go and seeing the pug could help the decision.


Plan a trip to the 2008 Le Mans race.

http://www.gptours.com/Le-Mans-24-Hours


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Win a trip to Le Mans.

http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/section?category=alms08


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Per RaceTripper....."NASCAR - The dog that chases its tail."


I'm not a NASCAR fan but you can't agrue their success. 

NASCAR does say a lot about our country.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

franka said:


> Per RaceTripper....."NASCAR - The dog that chases its tail."
> 
> I'm not a NASCAR fan but you can't agrue their success.
> 
> NASCAR does say a lot about our country.


OK. So what's your point? Cigarettes, liquor, and drug abuse are also a success, and they say a lot about our country.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

RaceTripper said:


> OK. So what's your point? Cigarettes, liquor, and drug abuse are also a success, and they say a lot about our country.


Thats all true too.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Point is you may not like NASCAR but they are hugely popular.

I could ask the same about your statement about NASCAR, what's your point?


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

franka said:


> Point is you may not like NASCAR but they are hugely popular.
> 
> I could ask the same about your statement about NASCAR, what's your point?


My point is I have an opinion about NASCAR, and I state it in my tagline. OK, maybe it's a bad analogy...watching a dog chase its tail is more entertaining.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

OK, you don't like NASCAR but NASCAR is getting the last laugh via all the money they make and their huge popularity and acceptance.

I don't particularly like them either.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

franka said:


> OK, you don't like NASCAR but NASCAR is getting the last laugh via all the money they make and their huge popularity and acceptance.
> .


I still don't see a point. Are you trying to convince me I should watch NASCAR?, respect NASCAR?, contribute to NASCAR? Start buying everything with the big 3 emblazoned on it? That fact that NASCAR is making a lot of money doesn't impress me in any way. Britney Spears makes a lots of money too, and she's even more worthless. :rofl:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

RaceTripper said:


> I still don't see a point. QUOTE]
> 
> My point was clearly stated in each of 3 posts above, #s 60, 63, and 65. I even said "My point is..."
> 
> I can't make it anymore clear.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Interlagos (Brazil) Qualifying

Peugeot 908 HDi FAP (Diesel) _ 1:18.787

Peugeot 908 HDi FAP (Diesel) _ 1:18.977

Creation-Judd (Gasoline) _ 1:22.254

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=275045&FS=ALMS-LEMANS

Interlagos pics
http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=LMS&Y=2007&D=&N=&E=Interlagos/Thursday_practice


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Interlagos Race

1. Peugeot 908 HDi FAP (Diesel) _ 374 laps

2. Peugeot 908 HDi FAP (Diesel) _ 362 laps

3. Creation-Judd (Gasoline) _ 358 laps

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=275218&FS=ALMS-LEMANS

Interlagos pics
http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=LMS&E=Interlagos/Saturday_race&Y=2007

The No.7 908 HDi FAP of Marc Gene and Nicolas Minassian enjoyed a near-perfect run after leading from the start and came through all the potential pitfalls of the race which proved particularly punishing for the drivers and cars alike. In the end, after 374 laps and more than 1,600km of racing, the two 908 HDi FAPs took the chequered flag side by side in the dark to claim the team's second one-two finish.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Peugeot could take on Audi in the 2008 12 Hours of Sebring. The French manufacturer is considering taking part in the American Le Mans Series opener in March if Audi--its rival for the overall win at the 24 Hours of Le Mans--opts out of racing against its 908 HDi turbodiesels full time in the European-based Le Mans Series.

Peugeot admitted that it was surprised by Audi's race pace at Le Mans this year and conceded that it needs to race against the R10 TDIs before it returns to Le Mans.

"We need some reference point before Le Mans. That means racing against Audi," said Peugeot Sport team manager Serge Saulnier. "If they do not come to the LMS, we expect to race at Sebring."

That also stands as a veiled threat to withdraw from the LMS. Peugeot Sport boss Michel Barge has backtracked on a firm commitment to stay in the series and now insists that there is no decision for 2008.

Saulnier explained that a schedule combining "the best races of the ALMS and the LMS" around its Le Mans bid is one option for next year.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

That would be sweet to see the Peugeots at Sebring (and Petit?). Our plans to go are not confirmed, but the appearance of the Peugeots to give Audi a run could help seal the deal for us.


----------

